# Tank Mate Question



## wcastro (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone......would like to know if tank mate list works:

60 Gallon
5 Neons
3 Glo Tetras
1 Balloon Molly
1-2 Boesemani Rainbow
1-2 Clown Loach
1-2 Discus
1 Golden Nugget Pleco
1 Flame Dwarf Gourami
1 Black Ghost Knife 

May add more or deduct if there are any suggestions.

Thanks,

Billy


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Billy, I'm going to suggest 'no'. There are a couple of problems.
The balloon molly needs hard water, and the others are softwater fish. So I wouldn't include it. Plus, balloons are an intentionally bred spinal deformity - kind of nasty.
The discus alone would be good, with nothing else.
Clown loaches can grow to 18 inches, though most stop at 16 or die from overcrowding. You have to assume you'll be good at this, and that your fish will reach their potential. Never look at what a fish is in the store - look at what it will become.

Do some research on black ghost knife fish. I think you need to have a very clear idea of what you are buying before you go out, because these fish are not really compatible, and a little time invested in researching early will save you a lot of grief later.


----------



## wcastro (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advise!
Just learned something.

Just trying to build a colorful aquarium for the family. Wanted to simulate salt water set up, with color fish. 

Thanks again.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

then get guppies! they come in so many different colours.

unfortunalty there are fish that look amazing and could give marine fish a run for there money but there too big for your tank.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

No mollies, too nippy.

Clown don't hit 16-18". The biggest I have ever seen a pic of is about 11" and that is a huge exception to the typical 4-6". 

Tetras and rainbows are schoolers so they should be in groups of at least six if not many more. 

The discus are fine, either do a pair or a whole school. 

The black ghost knife could potentially get large enough to eat small, narrow tetras like neons, so keep that in mind.


----------



## wcastro (Jul 10, 2012)

This sounds great.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

fishguy2727 said:


> Clown don't hit 16-18". The biggest I have ever seen a pic of is about 11" and that is a huge exception to the typical 4-6".


Clown loaches hit 12" all the time, I'm guessing one that only lives to 4"-6" is a result of it not properly being taken care of.. they also prefer schools so you'd need a pretty big tank for them to live a proper life and for them to reach their full potential.


----------

